# Hospital registration



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

After 15 month the stock of diabetes medicine from Germany is soon gone and it is time for a new prescription.

Does anyone know if I can register in Paphos General, even if we live in Limassol District. Even if Limassol has a newer hospital I like Paphos better


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

My wife also has diabetes (type 2) plus high blood pressure and cholesterol problems. 

The diabetes tablets are €11.45 for 100 X 850mg tablets (50 days supply), €25.74 for 40mg X 30 cholesterol tablets and €3.08 for 20 X 50mg for the blood pressure, so around €38.00 per month. 

Probably easier to just use your local pharmacy!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Patg said:


> My wife also has diabetes (type 2) plus high blood pressure and cholesterol problems.
> 
> The diabetes tablets are €11.45 for 100 X 850mg tablets (50 days supply), €25.74 for 40mg X 30 cholesterol tablets and €3.08 for 20 X 50mg for the blood pressure, so around €38.00 per month.
> 
> Probably easier to just use your local pharmacy!


Unfortunately I use insulin and it is MUCH more expensive. My monthly medicine should be about 90 euro and if I can get it for 2,00 € instead of 180 € for two months supply I will take the trouble with the hospital


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> After 15 month the stock of diabetes medicine from Germany is soon gone and it is time for a new prescription.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can register in Paphos General, even if we live in Limassol District. Even if Limassol has a newer hospital I like Paphos better


On the face of it I think you can as I don't believe there is differentiation in the health service, for example when Paphos doctors have finished scratching their heads they send the patient to Nicosia to see a competent doctor.

Why you prefer Paphos is a mystery to me. Can Limassol be any worse? My recent week in Paphos general was one of the worst in my life and I'm gonna have to be bloody ill to go back into that zoo. I now have a scar from the bedsore which was considered by the nursing (I use the word loosely) staff to be a self-inflicted injury to be ignored by them.

Talking of zoos I tried to get a prescription filled there and gave up immediately, there were about 300 people waiting. As an aside I never got the prescription filled by the health service as the pharmacists said they were not allowed to prescribe the perfectly standard drug prescribed after having a stent fitted, despite the health service cardiologist prescribing it. I returned to a pharmacy and bought it over the counter for the remainder of the year I had to take it.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> On the face of it I think you can as I don't believe there is differentiation in the health service, for example when Paphos doctors have finished scratching their heads they send the patient to Nicosia to see a competent doctor.
> 
> Why you prefer Paphos is a mystery to me. Can Limassol be any worse? My recent week in Paphos general was one of the worst in my life and I'm gonna have to be bloody ill to go back into that zoo. I now have a scar from the bedsore which was considered by the nursing (I use the word loosely) staff to be a self-inflicted injury to be ignored by them.
> 
> ...


I will have a go anyway. Saving 1080 € per year will be comforting on the sit wounds.

I think ques are the same. But i will see if I can get someone to come with me to Limassol. Last time they only spoke Greek in the reception


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Talking of zoos I tried to get a prescription filled there and gave up immediately, there were about 300 people waiting. As an aside I never got the prescription filled by the health service as the pharmacists said they were not allowed to prescribe the perfectly standard drug prescribed after having a stent fitted, despite the health service cardiologist prescribing it. I returned to a pharmacy and bought it over the counter for the remainder of the year I had to take it.


The father of a very good friend of mine was recently given the wrong (!!!!) medication at the hospital pharmacy, which caused a 3 day stay in the ICU. He currently has to take 7 different types of meds because last year they misdiagnosed him 3 times, gave him inappropriate meds each time, and after a week in and out of hospital I finally managed to find a doctor that would agree with me that yes, all his symptoms pointed to an aneurism (the huge bulge on his chest was a dead giveaway, but was chosen to be ignored as it interfered with their initial opinions).

My friend almost got arrested for jumping at the pharmacist, he was a bit upset the clowns almost killed his dad....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> The father of a very good friend of mine was recently given the wrong (!!!!) medication at the hospital pharmacy, which caused a 3 day stay in the ICU. He currently has to take 7 different types of meds because last year they misdiagnosed him 3 times, gave him inappropriate meds each time, and after a week in and out of hospital I finally managed to find a doctor that would agree with me that yes, all his symptoms pointed to an aneurism (the huge bulge on his chest was a dead giveaway, but was chosen to be ignored as it interfered with their initial opinions).
> 
> My friend almost got arrested for jumping at the pharmacist, he was a bit upset the clowns almost killed his dad....
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


What a dreadful story. I hope he's OK now. It's frightening to think of the worst consequences of poor or arrogant work by doctors and nurses.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah he got over it, nothing but drama in the hospital here...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Having spent last week to-ing and fro-ing to the general I can sympathise with your frustrations ! There is a lack of organisation and communication skills are non-existent as are any people skills with a majority of the staff. The hospital needs a management overview and rebuilding, the maintenance and level of hygiene is dreadful how it comes up to European standards I don't know


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I doubt there are any European Standards for hospitals as the known differences throughout Europe are huge. Even within the UK there are vast differences. The Netherlands is reputed to have one of the best healthcare services but my recent discussion with a friend living there were almost frightening with regard to the vast contributions the Dutch have to make. This must be a great fear for implementing a National Health Service here.

Nevertheless I agree with your assessment of the Paphos General and believe it is a reflection of the lack of management skills throughout Cyprus which is only slowly showing signs of change and improvement.

It is difficult to see how Cyprus can implement a National Health Service without importing skills to train at every level. The Doctors must lose their dreadful arrogance and start treating patients like people, nursing staff must find some dedication and not consider it just a job, paramedics must be trained to a decent standard and cease being just van drivers and so on. Buildings and basic equipment like beds must be maintained and have planned replacement schedules and the correct, necessary equipment supplied. The fact that Paphos General does not have an MRI Scanner is ludicrous considering the population it serves. The organisation that has patients transported to Nicosia for an MRI scan is absurd when there is an MRI scanner walking distance from the hospital.

My final "demand" for this rant is for the management to run the hospital and not the pharmacy dispensers who seem to believe they do so.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I doubt there are any European Standards for hospitals as the known differences throughout Europe are huge. Even within the UK there are vast differences. The Netherlands is reputed to have one of the best healthcare services but my recent discussion with a friend living there were almost frightening with regard to the vast contributions the Dutch have to make. This must be a great fear for implementing a National Health Service here.
> 
> Nevertheless I agree with your assessment of the Paphos General and believe it is a reflection of the lack of management skills throughout Cyprus which is only slowly showing signs of change and improvement.
> 
> ...


I have not been there yet but one thing I react against is that the private clinics can't prescribe medicine and you get it for the same price as in the General Hospital at any pharmacy. But perhaps that is also connected to the NHS. In Sweden and Germany you just go to your house-doctor for the prescription you need and then pick it up in any pharmacy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I have not been there yet but one thing I react against is that the private clinics can't prescribe medicine and you get it for the same price as in the General Hospital at any pharmacy. But perhaps that is also connected to the NHS. In Sweden and Germany you just go to your house-doctor for the prescription you need and then pick it up in any pharmacy.


If the hospital doesn't have a specialist in the particular field then you can get a prescription from a private doctor and get it from the hospital pharmacy. For example the general doesn't have a rheumatologist so the guy at the Iasis private hospital can give prescriptions which are filled at the general.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with the above post. However, standards may well vary somewhat in the U.k but the hospitals are still monitored and graded, if they do not reach certain standards they are reuced in status and effectively placed in a kind of special measures scheme like schools are. Hygiene for goodness sake is and should be there should be a n infection control team in the hospital ensuring gloves and aprons are used when required, appropriate clothing and dress of staff...most of the time it is difficult to tell who are staff and who are patients particularly when they push in front of you! Sorry for the rant but having worked in the NHS for some years it puts the general to shame!


----------

